# Rad Air Snowboard value



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Board is not worth much but the bindings gotta be worth $5. Maybe.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

If you turn it into a bench then maybe 100$


----------



## Lakshman108 (Mar 22, 2021)

Crusty said:


> Board is not worth much but the bindings gotta be worth $5. Maybe.


Well thats good to know, I thought I was going to have to pay someone to take it off my hands and Bindings I thought only 13 cents


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I will take your board for a $40 recycling fee.


----------



## Lakshman108 (Mar 22, 2021)

SEWiShred said:


> I will take your board for a $40 recycling fee.


Just found out its a very rare board worth over $10000000000000


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

You forgot the decimal place: $1.00000000000


----------



## Lakshman108 (Mar 22, 2021)

Your right $100,000,000,00.00


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Lol was this initially a serious thread? Come on guys stop thinking you're about to make a fortune on a goodwill board.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Jack87 said:


> Lol was this initially a serious thread? Come on guys stop thinking you're about to make a fortune on a goodwill board.


That's actually pretty optimistic. He probably got it off a tweaker who stole it from somebody's shed.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Jack87 said:


> Lol was this initially a serious thread? Come on guys stop thinking you're about to make a fortune on a goodwill board.


Do you know how many people come here, ask a question, and then never come back? This is a community not a free snowboard advice forum.


----------

